

Executive Actions on Immigration - mrlebowski
http://www.uscis.gov/immigrationaction

======
div-0
Ahhh, seems an Obama pimp is busy trying to sell the king's latest illegal
actions.

~~~
mschuster91
Side note to dang and the HN mod team, the flag button has vanished from the
"item" view. I tried to flag the parent comment.

